# It's not New York



## amolitor (Jan 25, 2013)

but I like to think there's a pretty obvious reference. C&C welcome, of course.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 25, 2013)

It has a bit of a Steiglitz feel to it...can't go wrong there.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 25, 2013)

I like it. I'd prefer to see a bit more white in the tonality since I'm looking at a lot of snow here; the tonality is fairly gray. 

Perhaps a bit more breathing room for the post on the left too.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> I like it. I'd prefer to see a bit more white in the tonality since I'm looking at a lot of snow here; the tonality is fairly gray.
> 
> Perhaps a bit more breathing room for the post on the left too.



Ummm...white would be a very modern take on this....it's supposed to be dreary...

Photos: Alfred Stieglitz's New York: Gothamist


----------



## amolitor (Jan 25, 2013)

I won't say that I was specifically going for a Stieglitz feel, but I was pretty happy when it popped out at me, let me tell you!

The tonal range for this sort of thing is crazily narrow, due to the falling snow and the relatively low and very diffuse light. The histogram looks ridiculous. This is actually "popped" a fair bit over the straight out of the camera. I elected to keep the blacks, and keep the "falling snow, dreary" feel, rather than to stretch the tonal range out as is traditional. The full tonal range actually looks wrong, since the whole thing is very soft, almost pictorialist (again, falling snow). We expect crisp and sharp with our full tonal range, generally.

Thanks for the comments, all. I see that the post could indeed use a little more space, you are quite right.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm just glad I don't live around snow anymore. Nice pic but I won't be visiting...


----------



## Starskream666 (Feb 11, 2013)

Its just some trees a random lamp post and a building in the background, what am i meant to be looking at?


----------



## amolitor (Feb 11, 2013)

What kind of lame idiot are you, to go out and find other people's work to pee on just because you don't like what they said about your work? Grow up.


----------



## thebasedsloth (Feb 11, 2013)

I like it as is.. But i'd like to see it a little brighter with white snow, as said above


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 11, 2013)

Starskream666 said:


> Its just some trees a random lamp post and a building in the background, what am i meant to be looking at?





amolitor said:


> What kind of lame idiot are you, to go out and find other people's work to pee on just because you don't like what they said about your work? Grow up.





context


----------



## sleist (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:


> What kind of lame idiot are you, to go out and find other people's work to pee on just because you don't like what they said about your work? Grow up.



If you give out critique like this to others, you should expect to get it back in the same manner.
Ignoring the reply would have shown more class.


----------



## Starskream666 (Feb 12, 2013)

Because I wanted to see if you took your own 'advice' with your own shots. I wasn't impressed 
I take criticism fair (i asked for it) but you missed the whole point of the picture and sounded like a flame to me


----------



## runnah (Feb 12, 2013)

I think it's great personally. Well composed, good setup up etc..

Maybe more white than gray but I am just a bright and cheerful person.



I feel like a slight dick for always editing you stuff, but you gave the green light.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 12, 2013)

Starskream666 said:


> Because I wanted to see if you took your own 'advice' with your own shots. I wasn't impressed
> I take criticism fair (i asked for it) but you missed the whole point of the picture and sounded like a flame to me



I lol'd.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ss-landscape-portrait-mode-hah-cityscape.html

Personally I like it. It's nicely balanced and has a great leading line to the right of the frame. It also has good "grounding" on the left Wth the lamppost and it has some mystery to it that keeps it interesting.


----------



## Starskream666 (Feb 12, 2013)

^
Try not to bring what I said so far out of context. I was talking about the subjects in the frame and what appeal they have to me, as thats what was said about mine


----------



## amolitor (Feb 12, 2013)

I would have been happy to accept your critique had I not recognized it as my own, Starskream66. As it is, I felt justified in assuming it was not genuine.

Also, I'm done here. Keeping this zombie bitchfests alive is something I strive to avoid, at least to a degree. Feel free to take the last word, or words, for as long as you like.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 12, 2013)

Starskream666 said:


> ^
> Try not to bring what I said so far out of context. I was talking about the subjects in the frame and what appeal they have to me, as thats what was said about mine



It's still funny. Kind of reminds me of grade school when arguments go about like "I don't like your hair." "Oh yeah!? Well I don't like your FACE! Ohhhh buuuurrnnn." 

The best passive aggressive gesture is one that is inconspicuous. Just sayin'


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess runnah and I are just too traditional. This would be my take.
If there's one thing I hate more then yellow snow, it's gray snow 

Nice shot BTW

View attachment 35953


----------

